# What kind of Rotala is that???



## mayozent (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello

i scanned a lot of forums, books etc but i am still not sure what rotala i bought .

it is growing quite slow , develops a lot of shoots from the base, colour depending on light from green to orange, slightly red.

but look:

http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/KbaTbZ4iy0.JPG

http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/wT6mBaj5GB.JPG

thanks for your answers/appreceations


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome to APC.
To me it looks like ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

+1


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

+2


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like Rotala sp. Singapore to me... Here's a pic of my Rotala sp. Singapore...










And my Rotala grows straight up and just few occasions of growing horizontal (creeps)... But I guess it all depends with your lighting/ferts...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

khanzer22 said:


> Looks like Rotala sp. Singapore to me... Here's a pic of my Rotala sp. Singapore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say it looked a bit like the _R. sp. 'Singapore'_ I got from you. XD

On the other hand, I also have _R. sp. 'Colorata'_ that looks similar under certain conditions... but some people think _R. sp. 'Colorata'_ is a variant of _R. rotundifolia_.

My conclusion from the whole issue is that _Rotala_ is just one of those genera where half the species look practically identical when grown submersed and all like fairly similar conditions, so it doesn't much matter which it is, lol.


----------



## mayozent (Dec 8, 2009)

hi guys

i also have rotundofolia in my tank, for me its no rotundofolia
the unknown looks and grows like a weak coloured "colorata" which i also have

look:

rotundofolia:http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/94YB6PYf32.JPG

colorata:http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/UYXNTOdlGH.JPG

is there a green version of colorata??


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They are all very, very, very likely R. rotundifolia. The onus is on the people who say they aren't says I.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i agree with the cavan


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

While I agree with Cavan......I also completely disagree in some respects (please correct me Cavan if I am wrong and implying something you didn't mean with that statement).

What Cavan just said is exactly the same as saying "all dogs are _Canis lupis familiaris_"

While this statement is scientifically sound and 100% true....it isn't quite the whole story IMHO.......Yes they are all probably the same species, and yes we are most likely wrong to calling them sp. this and sp. that. However, since they will grow and look different in the exact same tank/conditions.....I would say that it is completely OK to make distinctions between breeds/strains/growth forms/whatever you want to call it.

As to a scienific IDing of the plant....Cavan is most likely 100% correct...if you would like to know the strain......it is hard to determine without references pictured side by side in the same photo....especially for these "new" rotalas.

Just my $.02

Sorry.....I just really like rotalas.

Hahaha

Ken T.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, of course it's OK to retain the place of origin and so on as long as it's in addition to a valid scientific name. That can be very helpful. I was only saying that the species is likely rotundifolia.


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> Well, of course it's OK to retain the place of origin and so on as long as it's in addition to a valid scientific name. That can be very helpful. I was only saying that the species is likely rotundifolia.


Funny you mention that (the place of origin)......I was going to use killies as an example...but didn't know how many people would relate.....a good friend of mine who goes to collect killies in africa every so often has quite a few of the same species of Plataplochilus. He keeps every one in a seperate tank....not only do they look different from each other (green vs. yellow vs. blue hues), some have coloring on the caudal while others don't. So every time he collects he gives them a number...can't remember quite how he personally numbers them, but on one of his collecting trips he picked up a cabindae (my favorite one that he has). Part of the numbering system that he used for this particular fish was the mile marker on the road close to where he collected the fish.


----------

